# Videos from the Jimmy Seminar



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Basco, first time working him with the OG.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-UwKR4kn6I

Esko First time on a decoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkxLHYxO2iY


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Basco, first time working him with the OG.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-UwKR4kn6I
> 
> ...


Just a question Off Topic.
Do alot of the French decoys only decoy dogs and not trial themselfs? Are there many decoys that purely get involved in ringsport to be decoys?


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

I like Esko.













The Great Pumpkin rises again!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Jimmy says that many people decoy, most have dogs, but there are some, like himself, that have no time, so have no dog.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Esko looks great


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you, he was a bit overdue to start working on a decoy. Been busy trying to get the property cleaned up.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Any vids. of other dogs


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Basco, first time working him with the OG.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-UwKR4kn6I
> 
> ...


Very good start to the object Jeff, the dog, Jimmy and yourself look good.

One question though about how far along you really are.

(your pregnancy)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: One question though about how far along you really are.

(your pregnancy)


My Alien baby ? I have heard they have a long gestation period, but with training, will stay with the host and can be bite trained.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My upload speed is awful, so I will get some up soon. Mint looks like Esko doing good on the basket. 

Sarah has mega memory on her camera, and a battery that lasts for like 96 hours, and so there is just a lot of video to go through.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: One question though about how far along you really are.
> 
> (your pregnancy)
> 
> ...


 This then explains why your dazzer works for shit.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Esko looks really good.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is this a new model or something ? I am really not kidding when I say that it doesn't work for shit. We had that where I worked in the late 90's and most dogs could have cared less. I would push the button, check the battery, I took the whole thing apart I was so confused. 

It worked on one nerve bag, and I think he was just flinching because my finger moved.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Is this a new model or something ? I am really not kidding when I say that it doesn't work for shit. We had that where I worked in the late 90's and most dogs could have cared less. I would push the button, check the battery, I took the whole thing apart I was so confused.
> 
> It worked on one nerve bag, and I think he was just flinching because my finger moved.


lol, try a new one


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice job Jeff. 
Bet you wish you had Jimmy around all the time.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Esko looks good Jeff, in all seriousness I do kinda like Basco's spastic crazy behavior more so then Esko's controlled status of the guard. JMO, if I had to choose I would choose Basco.:wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: JMO, if I had to choose I would choose Basco.

So I should pin Esko into the basket and poke him with sharp objects in the face and get the same response so that people see him as more..... serious ?? LOL

If you push Esko you would get a different response, as he will just bite you. LOL


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: JMO, if I had to choose I would choose Basco.
> 
> So I should pin Esko into the basket and poke him with sharp objects in the face and get the same response so that people see him as more..... serious ?? LOL
> 
> If you push Esko you would get a different response, as he will just bite you. LOL


Do you think Basco would ever turn around a tag you on that excersize ? I kept thinking he was going to .


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> Do you think Basco would ever turn around a tag you on that excersize ? I kept thinking he was going to .


I was wondering that myself.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: JMO, if I had to choose I would choose Basco.
> 
> So I should pin Esko into the basket and poke him with sharp objects in the face and get the same response so that people see him as more..... serious ?? LOL
> 
> If you push Esko you would get a different response, as he will just bite you. LOL


Nope not saying any kind of cruelty or misused training should be commited to Esko, hes a nice dog too, I just found Basco to be a little bit more of a dick with a edge thats all, hes just more of my cup of tea when it comes especially to the GSD breed thats all.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Basco is a growly head. He growls horribly in his crate, and I just put my hands in and scrub his head. There will be an opportunity for him to bite me for a while, and if he decides to do so, he will get the beating of a lifetime.

I think that the pressure that was put on him was pretty intense, so I am just trying to show him he just needs to do some work, and be correct.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Basco is cool but am I the only one that likes what I see in Esko? Not so much for the trained behavior but what's in his head! Nasty MOFO!
Looks like some one already beat me to "The Great Pumpkin" comment!


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Basco is cool but am I the only one that likes what I see in Esko? Not so much for the trained behavior but what's in his head! Nasty MOFO!
> Looks like some one already beat me to "The Great Pumpkin" comment!


You're not the only one . It's kind of unfair of me after only seeing a little bit of both dogs but I like what I see in Esko better . Once again it's only based on a couple of minutes of video though and I know jack**** about the object guard . I just think Basco will be the first to bite him if any of them do .


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You guys mean Basco the sadle GSD, not Esko the B/T.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You guys mean Basco the sadle GSD, not Esko the B/T.


Well looking at Bob's post again we maybe talking about different dogs . Me personally I like the second dog Esko the best .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You guys mean Basco the sadle GSD, not Esko the B/T.



I mean Basco, the saddle back!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Basco is the same dog with different training and upbringing. Kennel dog.

Not kidding.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o I can see the training/upbringing difference (amount of pressure IMO) but I was looking at the character of the dog. 
Seems he got a bit snarky as he aged. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Pretty sure that face is a trained response, as he is not like that in the yard. I would not put it past him to nail someone doing something stupid, but I really doubt that he would have that face then.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The face is very primitive looking. I've seen it in coyotes and fox that were worked by dogs. 
I was looking more at the whole character of the dog. He just seems more casual and waiting to act as opposed to being hyper reactive. HOw much of that is training vs the dog's character?
Make sense? Sort of like a Mal is hyper reactive.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I know it's not a contest and Jeff didn't raise Basko, but my vote goes for Esko. 
he really shows off Jeff's training and understanding of the exercise. You could also read every thing the decoy and Jeff were doing. Great video for seeing the stages of the OG training with what you have put up before.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I know it's not a contest and Jeff didn't raise Basko, but my vote goes for Esko.
> he really shows off Jeff's training and understanding of the exercise. You could also read every thing the decoy and Jeff were doing. Great video for seeing the stages of the OG training with what you have put up before.



Agree 100% on the training side of it! Definitely got the job done with less pressure!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: HOw much of that is training vs the dog's character?

I should be able to tell you that after I breed him.

Esko's litter is a lot like he is in some ways, it is a really even litter, and I don't see any shitters so far.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm wondering what are you trying to teach the dogs about the OG?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Ok, well, what does it look like I am trying to do ? One of them has his FR3 and the other that is his first time with a decoy. What would be the first thing that you teach a dog in the OG ?

How do you teach it ?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I like how Jimmy stays close most of the time. I think you or somebody mentioned that is what I should do when teaching Carna a while ago when I posted those videos. Makes it a lot more clear, they can not bite until he's even closer than he already is.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would like the dog to learn to stay on the object, and just bite when the decoy gets close enough to bite without leaving the object.

Here is a face attack. I find myself watching Jimmy's stick work more than I am the dog. Oooooops. : )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YtoS6E4OpE


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

looks to me like basco was getting some exposure to something he has not done in a while, work was done to avoid early striking, with a minor problem of focus on the decoy and being concerned about Jeff....either from the corrections or thinking Jeff might want the basket too...hard to say..

and esko was being taught to focus on the decoy (with extra stimulation), to stay on the object, to strike and to release..

Disclaimer: I know very little about OG or FR...LOL and could be totally wrong...

This video is helpful, along with previous esko vids.. thanks for posting...


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

> Ok, well, what does it look like I am trying to do ? One of them has his FR3 and the other that is his first time with a decoy. What would be the first thing that you teach a dog in the OG ?
> 
> How do you teach it ?


I got nothing on Jimmy. I would do it how he told me. I haven't ever trained a finished ring 3 dog. I have never owned a ring 3 dog. So until that time my opinion really isn't worth much.
I would say Joby said it pretty well.


> with a minor problem of focus on the decoy and being concerned about Jeff....either from the corrections or thinking Jeff might want the basket too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it would be from the corrections.
At what distance do you let your dogs bite at? Can they bite if their hind legs touch the object? 
I think I like Esko best.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I would love to teach my dog that you stay on the object, the reward is the decoy will get close enough to bite.

Reality is I can only hope that I get enough good work that he learns this. It is the best plan, as maybe the dog leaves at 10 inches, and since their are only three passes, nothing gets to out of hand to have to fix.

Basco spins up and is in no way a bad dog at all, if he decides to bite, you are going to get bit. I have video of him taking decoys to the ground on the face attack, and whatever you call the revolver exercise... maybe guard en ferme ??

What ever I am doing, I am making sure that Esko understands, as once he gets it, unlike Buko, Mr self rewarder, he is really solid, and does not experiment.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Daniel, Joby,

Esko worked with me only on the OG for like a year now. I am basically moving the same way Jimmy is, to stay behind, I am pretty sure that he was looking to see if I was going to reward him. One of those logistical problems that you run into when your decoys are as busy as mine are, and I moved further away from them. Not what I wanted to do, but so far it has worked out real nice for me with everything else. Dogs are happy as pigs in shit, pups get to run all over **** and back, and I have enough work for 5 people everyday.

And yet somehow, I am getting fatter, and fatter. Go figure.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Daniel, Joby,
> 
> Esko worked with me only on the OG for like a year now. I am basically moving the same way Jimmy is, to stay behind, I am pretty sure that he was looking to see if I was going to reward him. One of those logistical problems that you run into when your decoys are as busy as mine are, and I moved further away from them. Not what I wanted to do, but so far it has worked out real nice for me with everything else. Dogs are happy as pigs in shit, pups get to run all over **** and back, and I have enough work for 5 people everyday.
> 
> And yet somehow, I am getting fatter, and fatter. Go figure.


Jeff, thanks for sharing. I have only "played" with OG (by myself), and I don't have the right kind of dog to try do much by myself at all. 

I was just giving a honest best guess as to what I saw going on, was not critiquing...

I have hard time hooking up with guys sometimes too, dog just got some bites after a layoff of almost 6 weeks...I do have self rewarder so the control after long periods is a struggle.

I am as fat as I have ever been LOL. Just got different suit today, hope it fits or is a little tight, then I might be compelled to lose some weight.
thanks for sharing the vids...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jeff they both looked good to me. I did wonder too..if he was gonna tag ya once he got in gear. Nice work by Jimmy for sure.... he was bringing some pretty heavy full frontal on your less experienced dog and I thought he did real well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I can tell you that Basco would regret the decision to bite me for the rest of his life. He has had one beat down for acting like he was going to bite me, and has been kicked in the head for growling like a dick when I told him to bring me something. 

THEN, I learned that they put his toys in the basket or some shit like that. LOL Ooooops. 

He is a good boy and loves to smash into my legs and lick my face when he comes out of his crate in the morning. I really wasn't worried too much at all. He had not worked in like 9 months, so I was easy on him, no need to be the bad guy all the time on the field. His OB is sloppy as shit, and I do not have the time or the interest in fixing his heeling and whatnot. I will have to get a video of him being normal, so people can see what I see.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i liked them both, FWIW. Basco is intimidating as hell, Esko is doing his job, and well, for where he's at in training. again--FWIW.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Ok, well, what does it look like I am trying to do ? One of them has his FR3 and the other that is his first time with a decoy. What would be the first thing that you teach a dog in the OG ?
> 
> How do you teach it ?



Could you start that out in the same way you teach a "place" command? 
That "seems" simple enough. Having a possessive dog would be nice for the rest of it. Maybe put a favorite bone under the basket/article. :lol::lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is the place command. The toy thing will get you that Basco face, along with some other tricks.

The damn thing is never done. That is what kills me with this exercise. And if you have someone that has never done it before, it is not so much fun to let them watch youtube videos of the championships. Not good. :-\":grin:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It seems Mondi/Ring has all sorts of things that are never done. I don't recall seeing a dog have to run through a bunch of pom pons or hula hoops to bite a bad guy. :-D
I still enjoy seeing all the things they do though..even the OG! 
It's all just good/bad dog training.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It was interesting talking to Jimmy about what amount of stick used is ok. There was a video of Ulko's face attack in the selectiffs that fernando put the wupping on the dog and he lost 7 seconds on entry.

I saw the super slow motion, and Jimmy said it was fine.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I love the OG. It seems to be that thinking, rules of engagement exercise that make or break your training. It sounds like some of the stuff I do in that you can never just train it and be done with it. Always have to work it to keep it sharp in the dog's mind mixing up the variables. Interesting about the toy thing and the basket. Both dogs seemed to be aware of him being on the line to keep them clean. Jeff's demeanor with Basko was different but of course he's molded and put everything in Esko. Basko seemed to have some baggage and that he and Jeff don't really work this stuff. He didn't strike me as nasty per se, but ohhhh, "this BS again," as far as the helper and Jeff.

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> It seems Mondi/Ring has all sorts of things that are never done. I don't recall seeing a dog have to run through a bunch of pom pons or hula hoops to bite a bad guy. :-D
> I still enjoy seeing all the things they do though..even the OG!
> It's all just good/bad dog training.


Get Lynda to tell ya about Rook and those pom poms at the decoy seminar.\\/

T


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Basko seemed to have some baggage and that he and Jeff don't really work this stuff. 

I did not buy the dog to do ring with. How he got decent scores is beyond me, and I am too busy trying to get 1 dog his three, and the other trained to three to mess around with getting him correct. Hell, most of the time he looks at me like **** you if I ask him to do any of the OB. Happened in the positions till I wacked the shit out of him with the leash, happened in the retrieve till I wacked him, ect ect. Not interested in fixing shit on a 4 year old dog with his lack of fear, and obstinance. I want his pups.

But like I said, he gives me no trouble in his daily routine anymore, and loves to get scrubbed up.

I have never seen a decoy in any trial I have been at here in the states do anything mean to a dog on purpose. I have been TOLD that bad things occur occasionally in EU, and have seen a few videos that I thought were actually rather violent towards the dog. This might be the reason for his attitude just as much as his training might be to keep silly shit from happening.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

That face attack on Ulko was super impressive. Nobody has done that to that dog before I bet. Dominique only gave the dog 4 sec slow not 7 sec. 

The basket is so complicated to train or steal. The problem with saying its just a place command is that sometimes the dogs just stand in the center of the circle, guard a pylon.....There has to be some reason for staying @ or in the basket. Best if its in the basket.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: Basko seemed to have some baggage and that he and Jeff don't really work this stuff.
> 
> I did not buy the dog to do ring with. How he got decent scores is beyond me, and I am too busy trying to get 1 dog his three, and the other trained to three to mess around with getting him correct. Hell, most of the time he looks at me like **** you if I ask him to do any of the OB. Happened in the positions till I wacked the shit out of him with the leash, happened in the retrieve till I wacked him, ect ect. Not interested in fixing shit on a 4 year old dog with his lack of fear, and obstinance. I want his pups.
> 
> ...


I understand totally and the relationship is totally different because you didn't raise/train him and I can see it. By baggage, I meant different training and what you are alluding to he was trained for. When you don't raise it/train it, there are windows you don't know and can't know because you didn't put it there. So you with a dog that you raised and molded, is going to look completely different. Also, it will take time for him to BOND to you--maybe a year or two. Its a process with getting a grown dog and particularly this breed and with his character. I was raised that a GSD has one master and they will often choose who that is--or try to. What I was trying to say is that Basco didn't seem nasty. Maybe its the same as you saying that's just the face and somthing that goes with that exercise and his training and that in the real, he'll come at you completely different. I understand that. Basco's already proven himself and his training. Its exciting to see Esko's development and the calm deliberateness of it. That's just the kind of dog I like--committed to the job and do what it takes--nothing more, nothing less. No need for amped up prey or the show of a face. They have a guage and they can think through all levels of it. 

I think with what you are trying to do and the dogs you have selected, the GSD game is looking better. LOVE the videos of all of them and watching Esko develop--keep'em coming. 

Terrasita


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I understand totally and the relationship is totally different because you didn't raise/train him and I can see it. By baggage, I meant different training and what you are alluding to he was trained for. When you don't raise it/train it, there are windows you don't know and can't know because you didn't put it there.
> 
> Terrasita


 
I found it better to start from scratch with a dog I imported. I did OB session from the begining as if it was a dog without training. Obviously, thing progressed much faster because the dog was already fully trained, but it allowed me to see what the dog was capable of and gave me a little insight into how things were done. It also allowed the dog to get used to my handling and what I expected.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> I found it better to start from scratch with a dog I imported. I did OB session from the begining as if it was a dog without training. Obviously, thing progressed much faster because the dog was already fully trained, but it allowed me to see what the dog was capable of and gave me a little insight into how things were done. It also allowed the dog to get used to my handling and what I expected.


 
Hi Adam:

I understand. I have a client dog that is still in training with his owner for another venue. I marker train and his owner trains otherwise [lets not go there] and the dog is highly competitive in the other venue. What was interesting was that he had to bond to me first to even truly load my markers and get him to be operant and open up to me. This put a different twist on marker training which is considered sooooo scientific which I haven't believed, anyway. I say a lot that dogs aren't lab rats. But I kinda treated him like a puppy that didn't know anything. His owner kept saying--he's knows this and he knows that. I would respond with, "he knows it with YOU." It is good to know what and how he put certain things there but in the end, me and the dog had to establish our own relationship and communication. 

Terrasita

Terrasita


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I think with what you are trying to do and the dogs you have selected, the GSD game is looking better. LOVE the videos of all of them and watching Esko develop--keep'em coming. 

Terrasita

Wait till you see these pups. We are keeping two of the 500 females and I cannot decide. Usually, I have picked one by now. They are all real nice.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeahhhh, I've been waiting to see the videos. How old are they now?

Terrasita


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

They will be 7 weeks Monday. The timing of my seminar was probably not so good, but AS a seminar, it was great. Getting ready for that kinda took time from the usual look how cute buy one of these type videos.

I am seeing all the things I like to see. They get pissed when they cannot get to me, and climb shit, and dig and knock shit out of the way to accomplish that. Then, they bite me. There is maybe one that might not be working dog material. We will see next week how they do.


----------



## Grant Cusworth (Feb 15, 2011)

Good videos and I'm glad you had fun with Jimmy. I was fortunate to have him out my way last year for a seminar and we trained for the week. It was a blast and he was just getting ready for the Championship in France so he was really on his game! We did a LOT of face attacks... my dog was in Heaven!

.... the object guard... Just when you think you've got it figured perfect, some decoy shows up and pokes holes in your training. 

Grant


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep, that stupid stupid OG. I do love trying to figure it all out. Never happen, but it gives me something to do all day. :grin:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They will be 7 weeks Monday. The timing of my seminar was probably not so good, but AS a seminar, it was great. Getting ready for that kinda took time from the usual look how cute buy one of these type videos.
> 
> I am seeing all the things I like to see. They get pissed when they cannot get to me, and climb shit, and dig and knock shit out of the way to accomplish that. Then, they bite me. There is maybe one that might not be working dog material. We will see next week how they do.


Welllll, I'm sure getting the dogs out with a decoy of that caliber HAD to be high priority. It would have to be a great opportunity to somewhat test your training and plan for future training. I'm just starting to get out and see GSDs at young ages and order my priorities. I think yours will give me a good frame of reference on some things so when you have time. . .would love to see them.

So, how would you characterize Esko in the drive department now?


Terrasita


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: So, how would you characterize Esko in the drive department now?

When you come down to see the pups, you can do a flee attack, and see what you think of the little sissy. 

Then again, I bred to him, so there must be SOME reason for that. HA HA

I am not patient with dogs and "stages" so you could have asked many times what I thought of Esko and it would be great, to **** him, to ok, to man he bites good. 

When I got Buko, he was a chattermouth little thing, but I always knew he was going to bite. I always knew Esko was going to bite, but the difference was in what I wanted or maybe expected, after 6 years of Buko. Most dogs look like little **** compared to Buko. They are out there whipping them up, and I am out there begging him to calm the **** down. 

Esko has really really nice character. very few flaws there, and that is what I want to keep more than anything else. I can add higher drive bitches, but the character needs to stay. He would have lived in my house regardless of if he worked or not, simply because I actually like him as a dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Nobody has done that to that dog before I bet. Dominique only gave the dog 4 sec slow not 7 sec.

The dog got full points as the handler complained that it was too much and the dog went to the Championships and got 2nd. I saw the video and thought it was too much, and I doubt he was working other dogs like that as well.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

He made Udex 6 seconds on the face and 4 sec slow on the defence. Id say he works dogs well and fair.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is why I do Mondio. You are wearing a protective suit, and smacking a dog in the face in a game.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

> It is why I do Mondio. You are wearing a protective suit, and smacking a dog in the face in a game.


So you do mondio so your dog wont get hit with a stick?


----------

